# Let your Cruze sound the way you want with Flowmaster Force II Exhaust System!



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Looks great! 400 bucks is reasonable for an axle back, even if it's just a small bit of replacement. That stock muffler just absolutely has to go. hahaha.

I do wish it was more of a cat back, with an option for a second cat delete. Any idea if that is in the works?


----------



## Striderp (Nov 29, 2020)

carid said:


> Flowmaster exhaust systems are well-known all over the world for their sporty tone and performance character. Recently they've released a new *Force II™ 409 SS Single Axle-Back Exhaust System with Single Out Rear Exit* for Chevy Cruze 2017, which is now available at CARiD. Designed for a moderate or mild tone, this system is suitable for everyday driving. Carefully engineered for a perfect fitment and guaranteed power gains, it features 2.50 inch mandrel bent pipes and Outlaw® series muffler.
> 
> The Force II system will improve power, torque, throttle response and fuel efficiency and bring pleasant exhaust rumble. It is perfect for a long distance trip or daily commute without and wouldn't disturb you at higher RPM. Everything you need for installation is included is included in the kit.
> 
> ...


Sounds sick! Is it compatible with the sedan premier model? Cause some description explained that it’s only for the hatchback.


----------



## Babymav24 (Feb 4, 2021)

Know where I can get a sound clip of this on a 2017 1.4L turbo Chevy Cruze?


----------

